# Which Rom you use?



## Don (May 3, 2011)

Hi friends!

Lets share which devise and custom rom you currently use, and talk about its performence! 

I have LG Optimus One and I currently use my own modified Gingerbread 2.3.4 based on Mik's unofficial port of CyanogenMod 7.0.2. The Rom is good overall. Its fast, Can be overclocked easily. Just one thing I didn't like in rom is the battery life, which is way less than it is supposed to be.

Share yours


----------



## dreatica (May 9, 2011)

Don said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> Lets share which devise and custom rom you currently use, and talk about its performence!
> 
> ...



I was also using the same rom, which is awesome in terms of performance but too bad for the battery.

Since, I have to travel a lot these days I flash back the froyo rom customized by myself. Will be back to Cm7 shortly.


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

m on void Echo with a descent OC & on kernal 1.1. H/W acc off. battery life is around 20hrs with a bit of gaming a lot of music on headphone.


----------



## coolgame (May 13, 2011)

hey anyone know how do i upgrade my galaxy ACEs android to honeycomb 3.0 os?


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

Honeycomb is still not ready for mobiles as it was never designed for anything but tablets. Even for tablets bugs are being sorted out.


----------



## dreatica (May 14, 2011)

dreatica said:


> I was also using the same rom, which is awesome in terms of performance but too bad for the battery.
> 
> Since, I have to travel a lot these days I flash back the froyo rom customized by myself. Will be back to Cm7 shortly.



Back to CM7 now. I missed the rom so much. 

I must say, if you guys looking out for battery stay on froyo roms but if you need performance to run emulators like psxdroid with nfs---Go for CM7. I get 60fps+ with neocore.


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2011)

I'm on Hamsterbread.

Thinking about switching it. Any recommendation?


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 18, 2011)

i hv a lg optimus one p500 running c7 mod from mik_os
its amazing but low on battery life.......
i herd there were patches available to fix it up...cud sumone please chek it out??


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2011)

switched to CM7 by mik_OS.


----------



## dreatica (May 20, 2011)

Sam said:


> switched to CM7 by mik_OS.



Welcome to the group Sam


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 20, 2011)

i updated to 6.5(mik_os) n d battery life is much better!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Welcome to the group Sam



thanks.



pratheekb96 said:


> i updated to 6.5(mik_os) n d battery life is much better!!



but i found the battery to drain lot faster than Froyo (Void) but no complain. for such super snappy interface, i'll happily sacrifice 2-3hrs backup. man, i found myself scrolling through the menus most of the time or through the lock screen. Void with 760Mhz OC'd SOC didn't gave such fluid touch. loving it


----------



## pratheekb96 (May 24, 2011)

updated to beta 6.5.1


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2011)

Installed this today. Galaxy S.
[ROM][13/5/11] Juwe's Smart Edition *v4.3.1 XWJVH Based On Official 2.3.3* | IRC! - xda-developers


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2011)

And installed this kernel today. 
[KERNEL][JVH]TalonDEV 0.2.1 NEW! [OC/UV 1.2ghz][VoodooSnd v9][ZRAM][EXT4][340MB] - xda-developers


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

I am using Stock XWKE8 ROM with Base band DDKE2. Not a fan of Custom ROM's at all.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2011)

Me too..!! I'm still on Stock ROM of LG O1.

Not like I hate Custom ROM's, but didn't flashed one yet as I want Gingerbread, and didn't find anything stable yet.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 17, 2011)

crazy about custom roms & new experimental  kernals.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone here post a tutorial or a link to a tutorial which teaches how to flasha  phone with custom firmware. I have a Nokia 5800 which is long past it's warranty period and I think it is the best time to install custom FW on it. However I have not been able to find good resources on how to do it. Most of the posted FW's just give a 4 line "how to" and assume that the reader has flashed his phone before. e.g. I am trying to install photon's mod for my phone. It's instructions specifically says not to use naviferm but doesn't explain the alternative.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 26, 2011)

I managed to do it with the 3 file method that copm@ddict told me about:
[Tutorial] How to flash with 3 files (C00, rofs2 and uda)
It is a really simple method. I love my phone again.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2011)

^^Hey can I use the same CFW like yours in my 5233?? I haven't flashed my phone before. Any tips or link where I can learn??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2011)

Flashed CM7 ported by Mik_OS along with Franco's v18 Kernel 

Device : LG O1


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

Using C6 v20 ported to Nokia 5230 CFW!


----------



## davinci (Aug 6, 2011)

Device: LG O1
Flashed with void got some problems with apps FCing...changed to CM7 ported by Mik_OS but again faced issues with Google account n cudnt access Android market though performance was superb....so back to stock V10E.....gonna use set cpu app to overclock

Custom roms are grt in case of performance but causes probs with a lot of apps either causing them to FC or unable to update them cuz of issues with Google account.So still searching for a good stable ROM based on Gingerbread 2.3.4......hope LG rolls out the indian version of O1 update soon


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ problem with google account? can you explain what kind of problem you faced exactly.

i don't think stock roms allow overclocking of processor. the kernel is usually a piece of crap & it'll panic as soon as your start to clock up.

using Andy's gingerbread for quite sometime (no longer available for download) & till now running stable. a few FC now & then.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay flashed custom ROM on friend's Sony Xperia X8 today. ROMs tried so far:
GingerDX v006 (Android 2.3.5)
Froyobread v023b final (Android 2.2.9)

Must say Froyobread feels a lot faster and lighter than GingerDX, even though both are from the same developer. Only difference being, one being ported from CM7 and one from CM6.

Ok off to my room mate's device. HTC Desire. It seems a biut more complex and regular phones. 
Can anyone tell me which ROM is a stable one for daily use of HTC Desire.

PS: Unexpectedly, there is hardly any stable custom ROM for Desire available easily. most are just modded stock ROMs.

OK.. flashed MIUI ROM on it. Its quite beautiful, but i have a problem, that its MIUI market is totally in chinese. Any pointers as to how to change it to English?


----------



## Soumik (Sep 29, 2011)

My device - Motorola Defy
Current OS - WajkIUI 1.9.23
OS Base - Modded MIUI 1.9.23 with customized Launcher Pro...
Experience - Super awesome!!!


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Device: Dell XCD 35
ROM: CyanogenMod 7.1.0
OS: Android 2.3.7

You need to download all Google Apps separately and install after installing CM 7. Pretty sure all of you guys know that, just posting my experience. 

ROM is super cool. I like it much better than Dell stock ROM. With this I selecting text is much easier as in the old (2.2) ROM there were no bars to help.

Comes with ADW Launcher which is better than Launcher Pro and GO Launcher IMHO. Launcher Pro keeps annoying you with popups to get the Plus version for $5. GO Launcher is a huge battery hog.

So far ROM is smooth. But there is one problem with the phone (not the ROM). Whenever Wifi is on if you leave the phone idle for a bit, the screen locks and wifi drops. This happened in the old ROM as well. So all downloads stop.

Anyway, I am very happy with the new ROM. 

Battery life is excellent when using the phone for a few calls and smses. As soon as I use the internet (Wifi or 3G), battery life drops significantly. I manage a day and a half as of now. Squeezed 4 days with very sparing usage once. 

Oh yeah, I overclocked my CPU to 710 MHz from 633. Stable. Easy OC options in CM 7.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2011)

Updated mine to XWKJ1, GB 2.3.5. Course it is a Stock ROM. Liking the new Swype, it's amazing 
This should be my ROM until ICS.


----------



## Krow (Oct 29, 2011)

Even I liked Swype a lot, but now I prefer the stock keyboard which came with CM 7. Sometimes when there was even a little moisture on my finger, swyping became really tough. With the normal keyboard, this is not an issue. Otherwise Swype is really awesome.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> GO Launcher is a huge battery hog.



really? launcher eats battery life? time for some testing 



Krow said:


> Whenever Wifi is on if you leave the phone idle for a bit, the screen locks and wifi drops. This happened in the old ROM as well. So all downloads stop.



try this: Wireless & Network > WiFi (ON) > Advanced (press menu) > WiFi Sleep Policy > select Never.

ignore if already tried


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Sam said:


> try this: Wireless & Network > WiFi (ON) > Advanced (press menu) > WiFi Sleep Policy > select Never.


Thanks! Enabled that just now. What a hidden setting! 

Will check if it drops now. It was set to when screen turns off, now it is never.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2011)

so problem fixed?


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I tested it today. Fixed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

nice to know


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2011)

I9000 Galaxy S with CyanoForTommorow 1.2.Smooth,fast,stable,and much better battery life than default Cyanogen Mod 7


----------



## noob (Dec 27, 2011)

MIUI  ftw on SGS..gets updated every Friday ..no issues since last 6 months...butter smooth exp.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaxy S2-Gingermod V0.8,kernel N.E.A.K
Will not switch till ICS.


----------



## manohar387 (Dec 30, 2011)

currently using the miui rom , its looks super cool and runs fast . Themes are beautiful


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 30, 2011)

Currently using GalaxyDroid ROM for SGS for last 2 weeks.

The most shittiest ROM ever made by any ROM developer. Only plus point is its customizations.

Its a battery rapist and can break microsoft's record for hanging and crashing incidents of Win98.

This weekend I'm removing this sh1t!


----------



## kamal_saran (Dec 30, 2011)

running cm7.1 stable on dell xcd35


----------



## Gaurav (Jan 4, 2012)

I use kyrillos v9.3 with G3Mod 2.2.2 kernel.
Great rom.. very fast than stock rom.


----------



## techbulb (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a kernel for galaxy y


----------



## mrao (Jan 5, 2012)

Sensation rom on sgs2...pretty good customization and decent battery life...tried the xxkp8 ics leak..but its still buggy...so came back to gb..for now


----------



## baccilus (Jan 7, 2012)

I am using this for my Nokia 5800:
Nokia 5230 5530 5800 and X6 All RM's - Symbian Anna v7.5 CFW [28-12-2011]
This is turning out to be really great. I like my phone again and can use it easily till I can afford a better phone.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 27, 2012)

mrao said:


> Sensation rom on sgs2...pretty good customization and decent battery life...tried the xxkp8 ics leak..but its still buggy...so came back to gb..for now



TBH,that is a pretty ordinary ROM.
Use the stock Indian KL1 ROM(2.3.6).
Slim it down according to your needs.
Get a kernel which supports undervolting,underclock/overclock with slight undervolting(plenty of scripts,values,guides @XDA)...watch how magically the battery life increases!


Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## vyral_143 (Feb 29, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace - ROM modified as per my needs
-Stock DDKQ5 ROM as base ROM
-CF-Root b84 kernel
-bloatware removed (All Share, Samsung apps, Swype, Live Wallpapers, etc. list is long)
-Ext4 formated
-Journaling disabled
-Music app replaced with Music 4.0
-Launcher changed to Launcher Pro
-Slaid Mod v1.5

Performance is much much better than stock GB. Battery life is okey-ish


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 28, 2012)

samsung galaxy pop gt s5570...cm7.2 by squadzone...too smooth and i love it...


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

I got a samsung galaxy 3.... 

I have used most of the custom roms available out there..ICS ones was much bttr than the gingerbread ones out there...

Ever since 3g was made available in my locality i switched back to stock rom.


----------



## ayush000 (May 31, 2012)

CM9 on Samsung galaxy tab. Almost stable. Camera, USB host work


----------



## R2K (Jun 1, 2012)

JJ's Hybrid ROM 2.5 for LOCKED BOOTLOADERS ( Sony Xperia Arc S )
My first custom ROM and its snappy as f**k
Didn't have the guts to unlock the bootloader as it will void the warranty.


----------



## Head Banger (Jun 1, 2012)

Feravolt v20 for X10


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

Oxygen v2.8 on my LG Optimus One P500
CM9 on my Micromax Funbook


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 7, 2012)

Currently Using CYANOGENMOD 7.2 by Vishwanath Patil On my Galaxy Fit GT-S5670

awsome performance, avg battery, Better than Stock based ROM's


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 9, 2012)

ENDYMION V3.4 on my desire S


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2012)

I use a Dell XCD28, which is actually a shitty rebranded ZTE Racer. I use the Lewa ROM based on CM7 and modified by a guy named RacerBoy from Modaco.com, running Gingerbread. Performance is not up to the mark, but I think its more of the phone's fault. The launcher is shitty, so I installed Go Launcher EX. Also, I am unable to run Handcent SMS properly, if I do, it doesn't show notifications. If I disable notifications on the stock app, I will never know if I got a message. 

The only reason I am using it is because it has good screen calibration, which the other ROMs don't have for my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 10, 2012)

Own a LGE Optimus One
Currently switching between ICS AOKP #38 and Neko's Moto Razr.
Get 14-16hrs battery on heavy usage and almost double on average usage.. 

Love the smoothness oxygen, but no focus in camera, no FM, no theme chooser, no T9 dialer.
Its just a deal breaker. :/


----------



## KDroid (Jun 16, 2012)

On CyanogenMod 6.1 alpha 8.3 Froyo. Stable and Fast.

Device = Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700


----------



## hNs (Jun 16, 2012)

I am using ZTE Racer aka Dell XCD 28 with MIUI Rom (CM7)..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2012)

I have LG Optimus P500. (O1).

I am currently using CM9, PREMATURE ROM (ICS), which from the name looks like a beta version of a ROM to launch soon!  Am not too happy with it's battery life.

Btw... I have also used CM 7.2, PerfectPeso ROM (GB). It was good, with only problem was it used to cause force closes to some apps. But happy with CM9 now. Just waiting for MATURE to launch!


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 16, 2012)

Device - SGS2 Dual booting with Samsung's stock ROM & MIUI
But right now on my boring Nokia E71 till my sems get over


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2012)

hNs said:


> I am using ZTE Racer aka Dell XCD 28 with MIUI Rom (CM7)..



How are you finding this ROM and how did you install it on Dell XCD28?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

You will have to install custom recovery, then while powering up press switch on key + volume down key - recover will open, then format everything and flash zip file (the rom). PM me for links I don't know if I am allowed to post.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 17, 2012)

hNs said:


> You will have to install custom recovery, then while powering up press switch on key + volume down key - recover will open, then format everything and flash zip file (the rom). PM me for links I don't know if I am allowed to post.



Flashing custom ROM isn't equivalent to hacking, so you can post the links. But it would be more better if you can post the links of the source instead of direct links. Like, link to the thread on XDA. This way member can judge for themselves if he needs to flash the particular ROM by reading more details of the same.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Flashing custom ROM isn't equivalent to hacking, so you can post the links. But it would be more better if you can post the links of the source instead of direct links. Like, link to the thread on XDA. This way member can judge for themselves if he needs to flash the particular ROM by reading more details of the same.



Yes, please post the links here.


----------



## hNs (Jun 17, 2012)

Download for recover can be found here with tutorial - [How To] Install Recovery and Flash Roms - ZTE Racer - ROMs & ROM customisation - MoDaCo
Download for MIUI Rom which I am using can be found here - [ROM] MIUI PatchRom RC2 - ZTE Racer - ROMs & ROM customisation - MoDaCo
hope that helps


----------



## ancilary (Jun 23, 2012)

galaxy s2
root box [aokp]
siyah kernel
if i dual boot ill go for VK  casue i dont like MIUI


----------



## cacklebolt (Jul 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> m on void Echo with a descent OC & on kernal 1.1. H/W acc off. battery life is around 20hrs with a bit of gaming a lot of music on headphone.



which is ur phone???

Samsung Galaxy Y running Creeds Fusion 3.5


----------

